# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  histology lab

## mohammad qasaimeh

full histology lab pictures 

http://www.4shared.com/file/83134618...Lab_Histo.html

password: www.al79n.com

----------


## زهره التوليب

مع اني مش فاهم شي
بس يعطيك الف عافيه يادكتور
وكثرلنا من هالمواضيع عشان الناس تستفيد
يعطيك العافيه

----------

